# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Проблема с архивом инструкций

## Ash.glc

Добрый день
В разделе "Архив инструкций" не открываются файлы инструкций к Неомеговским комплектам для Миг-29 и Су-27.
Можно восстановить?

----------


## Д.Срибный

не нашел у себя, надо у Касатки спросить ))
Серега, пожешь пилепить эти инструкции?

----------


## Ash.glc

Касатка не появляется на форуме? Вроде и в личку отписал.

----------

